
Homeshare Shuts Down Today - jedc
https://www.homeshare.com/content/homeshare-closes-its-doors/
======
jedc
"I’m thankful we had the opportunity to turn this simple idea into a business
that made a difference."

That doesn't help when they can't/won't provide refunds for stuff like room
dividers. Instead they're "transferring ownership" to whoever has them.

